# anyone have a old recurve



## bioman (Jul 6, 2005)

40-65 lb draw
just looking for a cheep recurve to do some bowfishing with 
thanks
chad


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

My son has an old 35# recurve. It hasn't been used in years and I don't know it's condition off hand. When I get home I'll ask if he wants to get rid of it and check it's condition.


----------

